# Is this a good fabric deal?



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I saw this on Amazon & was just wondering if its a good deal or not,

Tia!

http://www.amazon.com/Moda-SOLIDS-Q...749&sr=1-1&keywords=moda+fabrics+for+quilting

Its basically, Moda BELLA SOLIDS WHITE 5" Charm Pack Fabric Quilting Squares, 42, for $10.71

Do any of you use jelly rolls?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Myself, I don't think it's a good deal at all. You're paying them to cut 3/4 yard piece of fabric for you.

And no, I never use any kind of fabric packs. I like playing with fabrics and putting them together myself.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Terri in WV!

I was wondering if it was even a yard. I need to get a stock of fabrics built up.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

You're welcome. 

You were asking about online stores in the other thread. I have bought from Hancock's and Connecting Threads. I generally go to CT's as I like the quality and I really like their thread. They both also always have a variety of clearance fabrics that will help build a stash for cheaper.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Many Thank yous!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I too am a fan of Connecting Threads. I do like to use pre-cuts and theirs are priced the same as the equivalent yardage. So if their yardage is $5.96, the corresponding pre-cuts are a percentage of that. For example, the Golden Age set -- 28 pcs. of 5" charms = .49 yd for $2.90. I purchased two each of charms, layer cakes, strips, and two one yard pieces for borders and accents for right at $60.00. That's a great price these days, and good quality.
Another way to build a stash is to use their fat quarter bundles. The Golden Age one is $41.72 for 28 different fabrics -- 7 yards total. At the first of the year, they had a great clearance sale on pre-cuts, and I got several bundles for the equivalent of $3.56 a yard.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Belfrybat!

I checked out connecting threads & I really like the sight. It turns out it the sister sight to my favorite online yarn store, knitpicks. They have the same physical address & both websites are the same design.

I often recommend Knitpicks to people new to yarn/fiber, as its good prices & good quality for the price too, & a fair amount of choices also.

I found what I was looking for right away. I admit I was having a bit of a time trying to navigate a few of the other sights. I imagine when I get a bit more used to what Im looking for that will get easier.

The thing that drew me about the amazon/moda its what all I was looking for right there.I admit at that price I wouldn't be ordering much though. 

I think some precut could be fun to play with.
Ive read about fat quarters & always thought it might be neat to have a stash. Walmart had a few I had a real hard time walking away from. If they still have en next payday Im gonna get em. 

I got 2 yrds of white/black from WM, & ordered 2yrds white/black from CT, + a couple other colors. The project Im doing is mainly black/white, & Im thinking of throwing a deep red in too.

So Im getting a stash of primary colors goings, & will start picking up colored prints!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB - what are you making? 

Buying fabric is so addictive....


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Check out Missouri Star Quilt Co. They have yardage besides pre-cuts.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Kasota!

Im making a quilt, & maybe a few more, :hysterical::hysterical:

Ive had this fabric forever! Almost 20 years. I finally decided I should use it to make a quilt. Now Im building a stash of colors. I blame my kindle for that!! I always get in trouble when I go to Amazon to look at books, or well, almost anything on Amazon :hair :hysterical:

Thanks Gretchen Ann,

Ive got the materials I need for this one. Im sure Im going to have more projects in the future! Ive been cruising their sight tonight.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB, I have the sneaking suspicion there are quilting enablers lurking here just as there are enablers on the fiber forum. 

I was cleaning and reorganizing the other day and realized I have a lot of really really nice fabric. I need to do something with it. Maybe another French Rag because they are forgiving of my tired eyeballs... I also found some really nice panels that are about 2 foot square that have flowers and Bible verses on them that I had intended to quilt up as wall hangings. And some Batik...and some beautiful flannels...and... on and on it goes...and I found two bags that have all the coordinated material to make up quilts and most of it is even already cut. 

See what happens when a person moves too much in their life? Stuff gets lost and then found again. It's kind of like Christmas....


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Kasota,

Sounds like you might be thinking of getting back into it too! :hysterical::thumb:

I found this pillow at a family dollar the other day & fell in love with the fabric! Ive been looking for it online for the last few nights.

In the process of looking for fabric & patterns I have a feeling its gonna be a whole nother hobby for me. :sing:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

This is my most recent "find." I traded some other fabric for it because this is so sweet I couldn't resist. I probably have more fabric than I know what to do with. It's an addiction. LOL! 

Recently my sister decided to make some baby quilts to sell as she's trying to earn some extra. I have her a huge plastic garbage bag full of fabric to get her started. I don't think I actually made much of a dent in my stash. I probably have more fabric than I have yarn. Well....maybe not.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

if you sign up for the missouri star quilt co. e mail , it is a deal of the day many charm packs for around two dollars. i love that place


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Puddlejumper,

I did sign up a few days ago. I know Im going to start shopping there soon. I watched a bunch of youtube vids one of the ladys there makes last night. It gave me a bunch of ideas.

Kasota,

I love that fabric!!!! I would love to find something like that too. I love panels, I think that's what that's called. I bet that would make an adorable quilt.
Truth be told I wouldn't mind if I could make some quilts & sell em too!

The part I think is going to be the hardest, at least for me, to figure out is how to sew together in the batting between a completed top & bottom.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB, I haven't decided what to do with the fabric but I'm thinking maybe some aprons made of blue gingham and the pictured pieces for pockets. It is kind a kitchen theme...I could make an apron with matching hot pads. I think there would be enough for a quilt if I used the pictures as centers in the blocks. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

An apron with matching hot pads would be really cute!!

Maybe a small lapghan?!

Good luck! Im trying to decide on a pattern for my paint splash fabric. I think I will probably do some small practice lapghans with the other fabrics first. Ive been watching the youtube vids by the Missouri Quilt company & getting some ideas.


----------

